# COOOKIE



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 22, 2019)

Can you please stop posting these absolutely useless threads everytime you update your avatar


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 22, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> Can you please stop posting these absolutely useless threads everytime you update your avatar


send me 50 bitcoin and ill delete my account


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 22, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> send me 50 bitcoin and ill delete my account


Dude fuck off


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 22, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> Dude fuck off


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 22, 2019)

If only I was rich, I could pay everyone 50 bitcoins to delete their account
GBATemp would be all mine


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 22, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> If only I was rich, I could pay everyone 50 bitcoins to delete their account
> GBATemp would be all mine


sure 150k for each member


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 22, 2019)

Cookie fookie dookie rookie clookie chooky mooky wooky gooky sooky vooky


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 22, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Cookie fookie dookie rookie clookie chooky mooky wooky gooky sooky vooky


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 22, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> View attachment 158599


Sorry dude but you are dead.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 22, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Sorry dude but you are dead.
> 
> View attachment 158600


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 22, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> View attachment 158601


Are you aware that :
1-Post count doesn't increase in EoF
2-Likes obtained in EoF don't give XP


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 22, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Are you aware that :
> 1-Post count doesn't increase in EoF
> 2-Likes obtained in EoF don't give XP


1.Yes
2.Yes


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 22, 2019)

RIP Cookie Monster.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 22, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> RIP Cookie Monster.
> 
> View attachment 158602


1.Yes
2.Yes


----------



## Pleng (Feb 23, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> If only I was rich, I could pay everyone 50 bitcoins to delete their account
> GBATemp would be all mine



There's a much cheaper way to have an entire webform all to yourself...


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 23, 2019)

Pleng said:


> There's a much cheaper way to have an entire webform all to yourself...


Drug the sta- YOU’RE RIGHT JUSY BUY THE WEBSITE ITSELF


----------



## Pleng (Feb 23, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Drug the sta- YOU’RE RIGHT JUSY BUY THE WEBSITE ITSELF



Cheaper still


----------



## grey72 (Feb 23, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Drug the sta- YOU’RE RIGHT JUSY BUY THE WEBSITE ITSELF


Make an alt, name it chary, put a zero width whitespace in the username, essentially own the site because chary is god, profit


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 23, 2019)

grey72 said:


> Make an alt, name it chary, put a zero width whitespace in the username, essentially own the site because chary is god, profit


XenForo filters our zero width spaces iirc


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 23, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> XenForo filters our zero width spaces iirc


Still owe me that 75 bitcoin


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 23, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> send me 50 bitcoin and ill delete my account





Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Still owe me that 75 bitcoin


When did the price increase from 50 to 75?


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 23, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> When did the price increase from 50 to 75?


Each day he wont pay it goes up 25


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 23, 2019)

80 bitcoin and I’ll take your account. DEAL!


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 23, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> When did the price increase from 50 to 75?


You owe me 1000 bitcoin


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 23, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> You owe me 1000 bitcoin


You owe me 2000 bitcoin


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 23, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> You owe me 2000 bitcoin


YOU OWE ME COOKIE BITCOIN


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 23, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> YOU OWE ME COOKIE BITCOIN


COOKIECOIN


----------

